# Grabe Asawa Ko...



## MickyS

Grabe Asawa Ko Ang Lakas ng Ulan Dito Mag Hapon.

To me this looks like it says there is a strong rain here today but I don't get the "grabe asawa ko" portion.

As always, thanks for the help...

Micky


----------



## 082486

Grabe Asawa Ko*,* Ang Lakas ng Ulan Dito Mag Hapon.
(Amazing my dear, the rain is pouring hard the whole afternoon.)

Maybe someone only used "asawa ko"  as an endearment while telling something about the rain...


----------



## maelv

Hi,
 so asawa doesnt necessary mean wife/husband ?
Mael


----------



## 082486

Asawa means wife or husband...
But some couples, though they're not yet married are using it as an endearment to each other...


----------



## maelv

thx for the info.

Is there a similar thing with "syota ko ?"

Mael.


----------



## acyu

Yes maelv, it's almost the same as the term "syota ko." Some couples doesnt want to use it though as it is a slang, sort of a short term for "short time."


----------



## maelv

thanks for the info.


----------



## mataripis

asawa is husband or wife(no specific gender),grabe is loan word from spanish which means 'too much" (referring to rainfall or husband or wife)if i say it in tagalog(clear)  asawa ko ! matindi ang ulan na ito!/ partner this rain is too much!


----------

